# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  X Laboratory, Netherlands

## Airicist

Formerly - ESA Telerobotics & Haptics Laboratory

Website - deltaxlab.com

youtube.com/TeleroboticsLab

Founder, CEO, CTO - Andre Schiele

Projects:

METERON, Multi-Purpose End-To-End Robotic Operation Network, project

Interact Centaur rover

Eurobot, rover

----------


## Airicist

X-Arm-2 Exoskeleton and KUKA LWR Demo in 3D Augmented Reality

Uploaded on Nov 25, 2011




> X-Arm-2 Exoskeleton controlling lightweight robot LBR with 3D augmented reality

----------


## Airicist

ESA METERON Project (Animation)

Published on Jul 9, 2012




> A video trailer of the proposed ESA Project METERON (Multi-Purpose End-To-End Robotic Operation Network). METERON is a technology demonstration experiment including the International Space Station ISS. A set of novel haptic control devices (Force-reflecting joystick, exoskeleton, 3D display) will be used by Astronauts from on-board the ISS to control robotic systems on ground. Technology validation will be for transparent bi-lateral telemanipulation, shared autonomous operations and autonomous operations. The METERON experiment will validate technology candidates for future exploration mission usage. METERON is an ESA-led mission proposal with intended participation by DLR, Roscosmos and NASA

----------


## Airicist

An exoskeleton to remote-control a robot | Andre Schiele

 Published on Jul 7, 2014




> This talk was given at a local TEDx event, produced independently of the TED Conferences. Andre Schiele, leading ESA's telerobotics lab, demonstrates a very special remote robotic operations. Donning an exoskeleton that weighs just 10 kg, he controls a robot at ESA's technical heart in Noordwijk, the Netherlands -- over 400 km away.
> 
> Andre Schiele will explore how robotics technology developed for the ISS may enable a breakthrough for robotics technologies on Earth.

----------


## Airicist

Bringing telerobotics into space

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> In space all human perception changes. Researchers at the TU Delft and ESA are working on an emerging field, exploration telerobotics. Bringing actual robotics and haptic controls into space.
> 
> Faculty: Mechanical, Maritime and Materials Engineering
> Researcher: Andre Schiele

----------

